# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Abejorros

## Manuel Olaechea

Hola a todos, intento localizar a alguien que me pueda proporcionar ayuda para conceguir abejorros para polinizar maracuya. 
   un saludo a todos 
   Gracias bruno :Smile:  
   Manuel Olaechea

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola a todos, intento localizar a alguien que me pueda proporcionar ayuda para conceguir abejorros para polinizar maracuya. 
> un saludo a todos 
> Gracias bruno 
> Manuel Olaechea

 Hola Manuel:  
¿Has preguntado en el tema de Maracuyá, en el foro de Fruticultura, si alguien sabe algo al respecto? Creo que ahí vas a conseguir más ayuda para lo que estás buscando. 
Saludos

----------


## VICTOR ROMERO

> Hola a todos, intento localizar a alguien que me pueda proporcionar ayuda para conceguir abejorros para polinizar maracuya. 
> un saludo a todos 
> Gracias bruno 
> Manuel Olaechea

 Se que se importan abejorros de Israel para polinizacion de tomate en invernadero, te buscare la informacion si todavia estas interesado.  Atte, Víctor Romero

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día; estuve en la sierra de Cajamarca por Yonán hace 1 mes y medio y  hay agricultores que tienen Maracuya con el Cedepas; fuí a dar una  capacitación en aspectos agronomicos fitosanitarios y tratamos el tema  de los abejorros para la polinización; ellos les llaman USHUNES y dicen  que paran en un árbol propio de la zona; les sugerí que orienten a sus  hijos para que no los molesten y tambien les sugerí que hagan un  criadero como los insectos beneficos colocando trozos de esa madera que  les gusta estar a modo de tuneles, galerias que hacen y les provean de  flores o siembren maracuyas donde va ser el lugar de crianza para que se  concentren en esta fruta al momento de ser liberados. 
Una empresa o programa del gobierno que se dedique a la crianza de estos  COLEOPTEROS daría la hora puesto que el área de Maracuya es extensa, lo  fundamental sería colectarlos y criarlos de los mismos lugares donde  van a ser liberados por el tema del aclimatamiento. 
Cordial saludo, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez
Gerente Técnico Comercial
Biofertil SAC - Partner BIOM
RPM : *688847

----------


## oscar villanueva

Aqui les muestro un video cortito sobre la importancia que tiene este insecto en la polinización del maracuyá, también les comento que utilizé unos trozos de palos con huecos pero aun no me han dado resultado ya que por ahora no he podido llegar a observar que estos ingresen a estos huecos, pero se sembró frejol de palo en los alrededores del campo y por el momento ya estoy observando mas seguido al aberrojo, será´porque es atraido por el color amarillo de las flores de la flor de palo...bueno, voy a sembrar también girasoles haber que pasa.  DSC01449.jpg DSC01453.jpg

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Gonza

Manuel: abejorros, son excelentes polinizantes de frutales y berries, mas eficientes que las abejas, hay empresas que los producen y los venden en cajas (familias), estas se usan una campaña y despues hay que instalar familias nuevas, en Israel hay una empresa que se dedica a producir abejorros y a comercializarlos. 
Seguro antes de importarlos debes tener los permios de SENASA, la idea es ingresar los abajorros pero no sus parásitos, deben estar certificados. 
Saludos 
Gonzalo

----------


## Gonza

Manuel: y si pruebas haciendo polinización artificial, en otras especies como Kiwi se hace y resulta, debes recolectar el polen y guardarlo, en condiciones controladas, se puede aplicar via seca, como polvo o via liquida, asperjandolo a las flores para lograr una buena polinización y cuaja. 
las flores son macho y hembra , o existe dicogamia. 
Saludos 
Gonzalo

----------

